# Integrated Engineering 2008cc stroker build documented!!!



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

so, as some of you know i smoked the last motor.... and i will bet that many of you are happy about that, unfortunately. i mis-shifted and spun it free-revving to 11,495 rpm. not good. still, after that, i ran 3 more 10 sec passes and then i popped a window in the block when i pushed 3rd gear to 9200 out the back door for 10.7 @ 138. at least that run counted for one of my 9 second 1/4 mile license passes LOL.

and for those that dont know, i have an Audi Coupe Quattro drag-race car.... it is currently the fastest and quickest Audi Coupe Quattro in the world (the world builds Audi S2 5 cyl turbo, not Coupe Quattro  ), and is second overall in North America next to Chris Greens' Audi S4 VR6T. mine is also the fastest and quickest 4cyl AWD VW/Audi car in North America at this time as well. these will change, as there are a few cars that are about to hit the strip that would be in this class and are some direct competition to my car.

but enough of that, this is about the NEW motor. we have until Aug 14-15th before the car needs to run, and then i can take it to the dyno to tune it before the show. the show is Aug 22nd. but i do need some time before then. it is a different motor, different head, the works, so the tune will be slightly off.

so we have a show to attend, with this car. it is an important show, for me, for Joey, and for all else involved with the build. alot of people put time and effort into making this happen.... Pete and Dave (sorry Cassidy, i dont know you yet) really helped out with this to get parts, get them here in quick time, so we can build this motor. all of these parts arrived today, we would have had them earlier if we had our minds made up on what we wanted to do this time around. so this is just a little thread to document what it takes to put an *Integrated Engineering* 1.8T 20v 2.0L Stroker Kit (06A) together. 

we started off with a standard 06A block. it is at the machine shop getting fitted with the Billet mains i had in the last motor, hoping to be able to salvage those and the girdle. if not savable, no big deal.

parts we got from IE include;

FSI crank, 92.8mm stroke, with the oil pump gear.
JE pistons, coated on tops, 83mm bore, 8.5 : 1 compression. 
JE Tool Steel pin option, internally tapered and thicker walled.
Integrated Engineerings' own rods, with ARP 625 bolt upgrade and rifle-drilled option as well.
coated bearing set.
the Integrated Engineering large bore headgasket.

other bits and pieces we got for the build include a custom two-hole drilled crank gear (available if you call and ask i am sure), some Supertech valves, and the shims for the solid lifter head will be coming too once we know what we need beside some more time. we WILL be using the FW dowel pin kit if it is available in time, BTW.

if you have any questions concerning the parts, please ask as there are a number of people that can answer these questions for you. but if you want to know why i chose what i did, IM me. but i went with this comp ratio as it was available to me in the timeframe i needed, with the options i want. it will serve its purpose. i am going with an off-the-shelf, always available kit this time because i have no time to get this together. i may have went something else if i had all winter to do it, then again maybe not. plus, i tend to push things a little i guess, and i tend to be hard on parts. so lets see where we get with this.

Joey Marstall, owner of Double J Motorwerks in Portland OR is doing all of the assembly, and is managing all of the parts acquisition and facilitating the machine work. the block machining is being done @ Eastco Machine in Portland, and the cylinder head i will be using is being worked on slightly @ Aluminum Head Rebuilders, also in Portland. Joey is also considered my Pit Crew chief, if i had a crew haha. 

so here are some parts to look at, because around here pictures make things more better.

*the crank*;






































*the rods*;

























































*the pistons*;

























































*headgasket*;












*and stuff all layed out*;







































*other pics*


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*MACHINING*

Joey has the Integrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Torque Plate for doing custom builds like this. it is a good thing to buy if one is doing more than one or two motors and does not want to rent them. but IE does rent them out for the single use person too.

*EDIT 8-06*machine shop has been able to fit the Billet mains from the old motor to this block, but cannot do the girdle in a feasible amount of time/money. so i have been able to recover some small amount of usable parts from the old motor.

*EDIT 8-10*some machine work pix.

lets see, do fitting work to the billet mains, line hone the main line. mains were from previous motor so some welding and machining had to take place.
bore/hone block with torque plate.
polish crank journals and rod journals.
check and fit crank/rods/pistons/wrist pins.
balance entire rotating assembly.
hot tank, magnaflux, deck block surface.

cost to do all of this was $800. the bulk of it was fitting the billet mains, @ $250. it was alot of time i guess.
























































*EDIT 8-11* more machining pix. notice, some marks left from balancing on the crank. same type marks made on the rods. everything balances out nicely.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*assembling the motor*

*UPDATE 8-07* the machine shop will be done with the bottom end machining and full balancing by tuesday. some of the stuff they did include;

fitting the Billet main caps from the last motor to this one. this entailed some welding and some grinding. these were line-bored into the last block and thus are not a direct fit into this one. then they line-honed the mainline. this completes the fitting of them.

they micro-polished the crank and rod journals.

they balanced the rods/pistons, and the whole rotating assembly. balancing the mainline includes the flywheel, the PP cover, the plates for the twin disc (but not the clutch discs) and the crank gear. motors are NOT supposed to be balanced with the Fluidamper balancer. it will throw things off as it does its thing. and for the clutch end, all needs to be there as it is static to the rotating mass, and therefore needing to be balanced.

the cylinder bore is done, and done with the torque plate torqued down to spec to keep the mating surface flat.

it is decked at this time as well.

*EDIT 8-11* starting to assemble this thing.


some other new parts, the Calico coated main and rod bearings.





















set up to start.






















and the typical assembly shots. squirters, mains, etc.







































Plasti-gage the stuff, checking all the clearances and tolerances, etc.








































Mini-Dave is learning as well as i am.































welded the crank trigger wheel bolts to the wheel, they will not go anywhere until i want them to. same with the oil pump gear bolt. the last one i killed, this bolt was loose. it had some good help, but better safe.








































almost done for the evening

















































*UPDATE 8-11* sooooo. I/we have been busy.

i gapped the rings, and multitudes of other stuff. i can now build a motor solo, except for the many tools i do not have yet to do such a task. there is a lot of specialized stuff to do this.

rings on, bores wiped, pistons installed, nice assembly lube goo. and with these ARP's, there is specific tightening instructions. the ARP mains, had to get torqued to 60 ft/lb and broken free, 5 times total. the 625 rod bolts were 55 ft/lb 3 times.


































































next the oil pump and front/rear main seals.





















now we come to another custom setup. the crank gear. IE makes a crank gear dowel pinning kit, but i asked Pete to make me a setup (that is replicable if i wanted to change the gear) with dual dowels. i know he made extra, so you have to ask but i am sure he will sell this in a kit as well. but it is to help prevent shearing the keyway on our crank gear. fit gear. measure gear and drill. install dowels. install gear. install ARP bolt. VIOLA!!!






























and that pretty tensioner setup.





















and thats the bottom end. we put the pan on it, and tucked in to bed for the remainder of the time. it sits here in Hot Rod Row, with another 20/20 setup that is going into a MK4 GTI and converting it to R32 running gear, transverse AWD. BIG TURBO 600+ whp street car. and the motor on the right is an ABF for a 2.0L 16V with low compression setup for high boost, another street car.





















*UPDATE 8-14* getting this thing final assembled, installed, and running.

so.... picking up where we left off. 

painted the block, a nice silver to match all the base aluminum stuff.










and getting the head gasket and studs in.



















next, installing the head




























putting all the lil stuff in place




























tensioning the TB after dialing in TDC and marking all that needs marked.




















and now on to installing this thing.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*HEAD WORK*

Joey has the Integrated Engineering 1.8T 20V Cam Degree Tools also. it is something most needed for higher end builds like this. especially useful when you want to, say, setup the cams to run a different Lobe Separation Angle than the cam card calls for. it helps to have friends (Joey and the Techtonics guys are tight) like Colin that can run the cams in Cam Doctor and help you with the setup of stuff like the solid lifter setup i run.

the head i will be using this time is my AWP ported head. right now it is fully built and setup with ST springs/retainers, inconel ex valves, +1mm intake valves, new OEM lifters and CAT 1013652 hydro cams and cam gear. it is my backup head, it is ready to bolt on right this minute if we so choose to go backwards and run hydro setup again..... 

we (Joey really, i dont do this work, its to detail attentive for me) are right now moving all of the solid liftes and cams over to this head as the AEB head was wrecked and it will take too much time to do it back to normal. its ok, this head flowed really well. and Joey and i will be doing the shim work and then Pete will get us the shims needed to finalize it.

*8-04 UPDATE* SuperTech got the shims to us today, but messed up on one size and has to ship some more out. the head was finished today but i will pick it up tomorrow so we can assemble it.

*8-04 UPDATE* another little part we will be using is the Integrated Engineering 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit to give more belt wrap on the timing gear.

*8-06 UPDATE* didnt pick up the head today, the shop had another important thing to do... will get monday. also, decided to have some of the valves cut down instead of wait on lash caps again. lets hope my math is correct LOL. ( it is ) .05mm = ~.002" (.001986 but who is counting? haha)

and some pix.

ST inconel exhaust valves, standard size, triple groove.
ST +1mm SS nitrided intake valves, triple groove.
ST springs and Ti retainers.
AWP fully ported head. 
CAT 1003756 Billet solid grind cams. the babies of the solid line.
CAT solid lifter buckets.
ST lash caps, from IE. these are a non-stocked item, as every single head and every single lifter will be different. but they are pretty available.






























*EDIT 8-11* the timing belt tensioner kit arrived, and is nicely done.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

just because dyno results.

of course, i hope to have Kevin "lugnuts" Black on the buttons again when we take this to the dyno. we tune over the interwebz, as he is East coast and we are West coast.

we had really good results from the last motor, and we learned some things. we were very safe timing wise for E-85 fuel (only 17 degrees) and lowish boost for the setup.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

ur f'ing crazy...
but i like it =D


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Guys like Aaron inspire me to keep pushing when even the worst takes place. Keep pushin homie :beer:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey, DICK................ HEAD............. who the **** are you?







































































jayyy kayyyy.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

What "standard" O6A block are you working on this time? Another AZG?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> What "standard" O6A block are you working on this time? Another AZG?


 standard 1.8T block. 

the AEG and AZG 06A blocks are 2.slow motors. both are 06A, and the difference i know of is that the AEG does not have piston oil squirters whereas the AZG does.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

So aww/awp block.. 

This should be interesting. 

And yes, you're 100% correct about the squirters, the reason i asked is because i figured if i was after the crank, why not take the whole block and build it up from there?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> So aww/awp block..
> 
> This should be interesting. *why is that?*
> 
> And yes, you're 100% correct about the squirters, the reason i asked is because i figured if i was after the crank, why not take the whole block and build it up from there?


 yup, you could just take an AZG block and do it up if you have one. the last one i did was an AZG block with a forged AWP 86.4mm crank and all custom rods (150mm) / pins(21mm) / pistons(83.5mm) / crank machining (smaller rod journals).


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

So what was ur conclusion with the longer rods?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> yup, you could just take an AZG block and do it up if you have one. the last one i did was an AZG block with a forged AWP 86.4mm crank and all custom rods (150mm) / pins(21mm) / pistons(83.5mm) / crank machining (smaller rod journals).


 Was there any special machining needed to mount the 20V head to the AZG? 

one would think there is something going to stand in the way however large or small. 

And sorry for going so off topic, That will be my last question


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Was there any special machining needed to mount the 20V head to the AZG?
> 
> one would think there is something going to stand in the way however large or small.
> 
> And sorry for going so off topic, That will be my last question


 actually yes there was. the one thing that we had to do was to drill a hole for one of the locater dowels for the head. either drill the head or the block, but the 2.slow block/head has a different locater dowel on one end than does the 1.8T stuff. we drilled the block. 

other than that, i cant tell ya as we used the 86.4mm crank in it.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hopefully this is the one my friend :beer:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

awesome will be watching this one very closely =)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ls1 twin turbo lol ftw lol... 2000 hp later lol


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

Wait... I'm so out of loop.. The one you just build not to long ago blew up, the e85 set up ones??? I'm watching this one...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

want to see a comparison dyno with your exact old setup so we can see the real benefits!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> want to see a comparison dyno with your exact old setup so we can see the real benefits!


 wont really be able to do an EXACT comparo. the reason is that i have to use my ported head with this build, whereas the one i just killed was non ported. but i have a slot up there for dyno stuff, yes. 

but that is only the difference of an AEB non-ported (no gasket match either) versus AWP heavily ported.... and i already know how the head reacts with different bore blocks and the AEB to AWP heads. i learned that on my first two motors


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Going to miss the better rod/stroke ratio but I'm sure you'll enjoy this motor just the same!


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

watching this


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

aaron, you're a whore.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

This thread is useless without carnage pics


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

transient_analysis said:


> This thread is useless without carnage pics


 carnage pix have no place here. 

please refer HERE for said carnage of this last motor i killed.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

velocity196 said:


> Hopefully this is the one my friend :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

way to go aaron and big :thumbup: to the IE guys


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

head lash caps measured and ordered. Joey stayed up LATE last night measuring and remeasuring. i did all the math and we ordered the shims to come next day air this morning. 

dropped head off at shop, they are going to surface it, fix a thread, and pull all the galley bb's to clean it out real good. then they will tap and insert plugs in all the holes. 

it will be ready tomorrow afternoon and then hopefully i can take pix of head reassembly friday and it will be done.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

did a couple updates, and am now resting and enjoying a cold Coors Light in an Integrated Engineering Drink Koozie as they do also fit around bottles, too


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

get some landshark


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

ya, schit. 

coors light is like having sex in a canoe.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

well....coors light IS old man beer....:laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

zerb said:


> ya, schit.
> 
> coors light is like having sex in a canoe.


 thats fun ..lol


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

It's fu(king near water.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

even a nice cold bud ice will be better then the silver bullet


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

What solid lifter camshafts are you using?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mendra? long time i havent seen you on here... 

CAT Billet 1003756. the baby ones...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

updated head pix on first page. 

i was going to have the head tonight, but the shop called and asked if they could do it monday, as they had another item to build right now that was a big rush. i told them sure, i dont NEED it tonight, as all we need to do now is re-assemble and re-measure to verify. 

they were cool with it....


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to see you hanging in there brother :beer: I thought you were gonna quit if you banged another motor For the record; I didnt believe you when you told me that...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

cant wait to do this again LOL. 

goin to pick up me head today and maybe assemble it all up tonight.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

practice makes perfect..lol


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

ohhh i cant wait to see! Sorry to hear about the OLD setup btw...sad sad day that must have been! Good days are to come tho :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> going to pick up me head today and maybe assemble it all up tonight.


 sweet!! Moving along homie :thumbup:


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

want


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

updated with machining pictures. we all like pictures.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

is there anything else in life but pccttaarrssss


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks good Aaron. :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

added pics in the assembly page on the front.... 


and the Integrated Engineering 1.8T Manual Timing Belt Tensioner Kit arrived as well. nice piece as usual, Pete. pics on the front page as well. but this will give more timing belt wrap on the crank gear, as the factory intended, while deleting the failure-prone hydraulic tensioner.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

more pix to the front page assembly post. seems that this is being looked at too much and killing the PB bandwidth. is cool, make another PB acct and rehost


----------



## Rosten-Performance (May 15, 2010)

Don't know if you have mentioned this before,what CR are you having now?

Why did you choose Ceramic coated tops?
And whats up with all those VR's
I doubt so many deep VR's are needed,and they disturb the combustion alot

Since you will be running E85 the ceramic coating will do more harm than good
Coated skirts would been of more use than the ceramic tops
And i would absolutely have used vertical gas ports,especcially since you are running pro seal rings.

What series are the pins?

Otherwise,nice build/write up :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rosten-Performance said:


> Don't know if you have mentioned this before,what CR are you having now?
> 
> Why did you choose Ceramic coated tops?
> And whats up with all those VR's
> ...


 Comp is 8.5/1 :thumbup:. No idea bout the vr tho I'm sure je knew what they were doing.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Everything this guy does is sick.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

the build will be sick because aaron doesn't roll any other way. 
i HATE the valve relief JE feels it needs for this engine. it's unneccesary, and create hot chambers for the a/f to fill in. my wiseco's has a small center vr in them, and they were built for the cams i'm running. (a tad more agressive than aarons cams) i spoke my peace on the c/r. i think aaron is done destroying custom parts, and wanted to have something a little more available this time 'round.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Everything this guy does is sick.


thanks :beer:



1.8t67 said:


> the build will be sick because aaron doesn't roll any other way. *is there any other way?  *
> i HATE the valve relief JE feels it needs for this engine. it's unneccesary, and create hot chambers for the a/f to fill in. my wiseco's has a small center vr in them, and they were built for the cams i'm running. (a tad more agressive than aarons cams * a TAD???? seriously, i have the SMALLEST solid grind cams CAT makes. and even then, Pete wants to re-grind my exhaust cam as it is way too big now. maybe over winter.*)
> i spoke my peace on the c/r.*yep.*
> i think aaron is done destroying custom parts *i sure as sh!t hope so LOL*, and wanted to have something a little more available this time 'round.


that is my theory. off the shelf, always available.

motor is goin back in tomorrow. look for some updates with vids then.


----------



## Rosten-Performance (May 15, 2010)

velocity196 said:


> Comp is 8.5/1 :thumbup:. No idea bout the vr tho I'm sure je knew what they were doing.


8.5:1cr on E85 

No doubt that JE knows what they are doing as long as they are being told what the piston will be used for,which i doubt in this case


----------



## saps (Jul 10, 2009)

very cool. I wish i had the cash to do a sick project like this. Ill be following.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

UPDATED pix on first page.

but it was a looooong day. started out with a blowout on the trailer right outside of my town..... sit and wait for a new wheel/tire to come on a roadside emergency call.

then get to the shop and get to work.

motor is in and fired up first try, like it should. warmed it up, fixed one leak in an oil line.

did some checking of lash and leakdown, and ended up pulling head to do some more valve work as we came upon unfavorable (to us with the standards we set ourselves for this race motor) results.

and somehow, Joey had some stickers made for the car, and they look VERY GOOD. the ring-of-rods logo is Silver and the lettering is White. red would not have showed up on the car....

seems the guys next door to his shop do this work. MOSO Graphics..... and they do some outstanding work. and Steve is a really nice guy, easy going, and totally into what we are doing with this car....








































and just because, here are the start up vids as per my usual. the first is dry cranking to build oil pressure. this took 3 trys before we saw pressure, and i even filled the filter. it could be because the oil was sitting in the sun, and the Delo 400 15w-40 was as thin as water, i dunno. but it got pressure finally. when doing this sort of thing, you want the injectors and coils unplugged, as well as no plugs in the motor. makes it easier to spin over....


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*DEDICATION*:beer:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

HOW much do you enjoy working on your car with a lift apposed to your garage floor. 

nice stickers. :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

as it sits headless.... got some machine work to exhaust cyl 4 valves to do.... 












and it looks like Joey had some more custom vinyl made up, it looks good to me.....


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

wish i could be there to see it run, bro. wish i wouldn't have been on such a tight schedule, during my trip to your neck of the woods in june. it just wasn't doable to swing by, man. next time, perhaps. hey, this iteration of the car is looking very very very good. :thumbup:

could you elaborate on the work currently being done to the cylinder head?

also, you're about to get a PM. unrelated subject.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

hiya Travis!!!

new work to head.... well, the last head (non-ported AEB) would not have been able to be redone in time, so we took my backup (the ported AWP (same porting guy as yours)) and swapped in the solid lifter stuff. lifters, shims, cams. lashed it, changed it, lashed it again, changed it again. heat cycled the motor on startup, and then started going over the few things you check after initial heat cycle. mainly head stud torque, and for mine the clearances on the lifters/cams. we also do a leakdown right after the initial cycle to determine whats good or not, and we found something we dont like. doing it right may take doing it a couple times....

seems when the local shop did the valve work to the ported head, ex #4 is leaking pretty good. so we pulled the head, and it will go get fixed. re-shim those two valves, and VIOLA its done. sounds easy, but its a little work. sounds like the seats are leaking, maybe the guides need checked at this time as well.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

looking good aaron. i got the video last night but i was to drunk to text ya back haha :thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So at this point, I have to ask something Aaron - I'm assuming you swore a read white a blue streak when you mis-shifted, and I know it is more coin out of pocket, but in the end do you secretly love having to build all over again and try another engine combination? Even if I had money (ha!) I would really be hating racing right now...


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> *DEDICATION*:beer:


yeah i got me some o that.



zerb said:


> HOW much do you enjoy working on your car with a lift apposed to your garage floor.
> 
> nice stickers. :thumbup:


whatchu think..... hell yes.



Mike Pauciullo said:


> looking good aaron. i got the video last night but i was to drunk to text ya back haha :thumbup:


hahaha. i shoulda known LMFAO!



l88m22vette said:


> So at this point, I have to ask something Aaron - I'm assuming you swore a read white a blue streak when you mis-shifted *nah, not really... didnt know WTF happened at first.*, and I know it is more coin out of pocket *yes it is..... this has to be "it"*, but in the end do you secretly love having to build all over again and try another engine combination? *i mean yeah, sorta, but kinda not at the same time. i am not the official TRYER OUT OF WEIRD COMBO's here....*Even if I had money (ha!) I would really be hating racing right now...


i would love to be out racing.... but meh. its gonna be a blast next sunday for sure.....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

we should just start a hate aaron thread to make it easy for everyone to put you down.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Stroked1.8t said:


> the only reason I am here giving you ****, because you gave me **** and told me I didn't know what I was doing


um....really? grow the **** up, doucher. :sly:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

inivid said:


> um....really? grow the **** up, doucher. :sly:



It was a joke ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Aaron,
when you see this kindly give me a call on my cell. You know the #.
Thank You,
Issam Abed


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

looks good Aaron! I'll get those stickers out to you today so you can run them next weekend!!! Looks like they'll fit right under the bottom part of the door -- perfect placement. All those sponsorships!! Lookin like a legit race car now, Thanks for reppin your _homies_.

Time to go 9's and prove yourself.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i really like the IE and lugtronic stickers...
they are the only 2 companies you need to build a fast car 
:thumbup: to the IE guys and mr kevin black:thumbup:


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

zerb said:


> :beer::beer:


you mean :beer::beer: to IE and lugtronic right??


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

thats who built the current setup no? 

and :beer: to DJM too


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

WTF happened to my posting? don't blow up a third engine in less then 2 years.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

Stroked1.8t said:


> WTF happened to my posting? don't blow up a third engine in less then 2 years.


really?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

> Stroked1.8t
> WTF happened to my posting? don't blow up a third engine in less then 2 years.


do you suck penis for the taste or just for the pleasure?


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

it may have already been said and i just missed it but, here's a noob question: 

how do you tune the ecu for more displacement? custom tune? i'm assuming no one makes a file for this?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Stroked1.8t said:


> WTF happened to my posting? don't blow up a third engine in less then 2 years.


i am going to put you in the category i very first lined out in this thread. this sentence covers you.



Richard_Cranium said:


> so, as some of you know i smoked the last motor.... _and i will bet that many of you are happy about that, unfortunately._


but your posting was summarily dismissed as it had absolutely nothing to do with this thread. this is a thread about IE and building one of their motor kits. its not about my car. if you want to mess with me, please get the facts straight; here they are. i would also appreciate you take this to PM, as well. i would like to be refreshed on what it was that you were wrong about and i pointed it out to you.... 

but the facts are;

pink motor. AEB block, AWP ported head. stole it from the rabbit. blew it on the dyno. motor 1
gold motor. AEB block, AEB non-ported head. Joey-built in 4 weeks. blew it on the dyno. motor 2
took a few months hiatus.
black motor. fully custom 06A block built by Issam. Joey-built AEB solid lifter head. performed well. really liked how it ran. until i put it into first gear instead of 3rd. blew it on the track due to mechanical over-rev, near as i can figure. 11.5k rpm. after i made multiple 10 second passes with it, BTW. the very first full pass it went 10.84, next 10.22, and next 10.05. not bad for the first 3 full passes, huh? anyways, motor 3

now motor is silver. 06A block, ported AWP head with solid lifter setup. IE parts in block, DJM labor, machining, and ancillaries. that would make this motor number 4, not number 3. and it is not quite a year that has gone by that i killed the first three.

you can talk all the trash you want, i do not remember where it was i corrected you in the past, and obviously that still stings for you. please feel free to PM me with the details, we can hash it out and get it straightened up. but you dont need to post that stuff here. find a thread about my car here on Poortex and bash me there, but this is about building an over-the-counter stroker kit. not my car. 




TheNightMan said:


> it may have already been said and i just missed it but, here's a noob question:
> 
> how do you tune the ecu for more displacement? custom tune? i'm assuming no one makes a file for this?


NightMan, this car does not run a stock ECU. it is run on Autronic standalone, setup and tuned by Kevin "lugnuts" Black. it is fully programmable. it does not, however, cover driver errors such as what i have made in the past. a few people asked me if the rev limiter did not work, and i explained the mechanical over-rev thing.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

i love how the engines are named by color. :laugh:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

what a whore


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

turbodub said:


> what a whore


There are wheels whores...... and there are engine whores....


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


> NightMan, this car does not run a stock ECU. it is run on Autronic standalone, setup and tuned by Kevin "lugnuts" Black. it is fully programmable. it does not, however, cover driver errors such as what i have made in the past. a few people asked me if the rev limiter did not work, and i explained the mechanical over-rev thing.


i figured it was running on standalone, just figured i'd ask. would it be possible to tune an ecu to run it? or would it not even be worth it?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

TheNightMan said:


> i figured it was running on standalone, just figured i'd ask. would it be possible to tune an ecu to run it? or would it not even be worth it?


i surmise with something like Maestro sure all the time. 

autoxtrem runs a 2.0L motor on maestro, as well as multitudes of others here.....

and if i am not mistaken, the guys @ Integrated also sell Maestro.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

What are you going to spin the solid lifter setup too? 9.75k?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

screwball said:


> What are you going to spin the solid lifter setup too? 9.75k?


good question.

i am thinking maybe 36-38 psi and 9500....


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

aaron, in a different thread someone posted a picture of your engine and bob commented that the bolt that holds your cam gear is incorrect "too short" just some food for thought


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

halchka99 said:


> aaron, in a different thread someone posted a picture of your engine and bob commented that the bolt that holds your cam gear is incorrect "too short" just some food for thought


IM'd, Narbie.


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

So I checked the cam bolt out. And I replaced it with an 06A bolt. Only about 4 more threads is the difference. But yes, more thread engagement. Torqued it down and now we are ready to install the head and fire it back up to day.:thumbup:


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Now you're just showing off your hard vacuum lines!!!:thumbup: Moving along nicely!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

turbodub said:


> what a whore


What are you doing in this forum?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> i surmise with something like Maestro sure all the time.


[email protected] sells and tunes Maestro too. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> What are you doing in this forum?


he just checkin up on me Mark..... 

it runs again. after some WG fixin.

look for tomorrow evenings dyno results.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

*8-19 UPDATE*

so, i just put this here..... its been done before. sooooo. another long day. got it all back together, prime for oil pressure. crank over for fire up. running, getting warm, notice something. HMMMMM. the front wastegate tube is LOOSE?

shut down, tear off the wraps. the WG tube off the merge is broken about 3/4 around!!!!! WTF OVER????? time to get the glue gun. spent about an hour or so MIG'ing it all back together. this manifold is officially a write off now. its only gotta last one day, and thats Sunday. seems the 16 ga experiment is concluded LOL. the welds did not break, rather the material right next to. dunno why, and today it dont matter..... will plan that out with a different manifold. same style, will probably leave the turbo where it is to lessen the work involved with the exhaust, dunno and right now dont care.... all i wanna do is run the living snot out of it on sunday.

head is back on, car is running fine again. dyno tomorrow night. 

a couple pix, just cuz thats what i do. spent a substantial amount of time cleaning and cleaning.... and i even got the inter-cam timing SPOT ON THE FIRST TRY!!!!! one shot deal YO!

head stud row..... mmmmm. nice and ARP'ish.












lucky Joey just HAPPENED to have another IE large bore gasket around. this one was for the red 20/20 R32 swapped car he is building. STOLEN! i will replace it, as that car is a long ways from needing it yet. we already ordered the replacement. also of note, ARP assembly lube aplenty.












and the head on and putting stud nuts on....












here is Mini-Dave, the shop apprentice, turning wrench on a fast car. he started here in high school, on a vo-tech type program. and they like him (his GF is smokin hot i hear LOL) so he got himself a job. he does all the menial shop boy type stuff, as we all know what that entails from growing up in car type atmospheres. takin out the trash. sweepin the floors, fetchin parts, etc. but he also gets tons of hands on training too. when we/Joey build something like this, he gets a ton of knowledge in how things are done, and done right. he gets his hands dirty on all types of jobs, from the basic oil change to the full on timing belts, coilover installs, clutch jobs, even trans rebuilds, etc. i have my two 01E 5 spds down there, they are gonna tear into them sometime....

but they all at the shop take the time to teach him right and wrong. and the why this goes first or what happened to the thing to make it no worky any more. the way it should be. and he is a quick learner too. wow, that was longer than i thought it would be. oh well LOL.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> look for tomorrow evenings dyno results.


I will-- I'll be hangin' with Kevin all weekend.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> I will-- I'll be hangin' with Kevin all weekend.


then you get them firsthand. 

just got off the textin with Kevin, its all set up.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup: good luck with the dyno sesh!! can't wait to see!!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

506/378 for the base pull, 23 psi and 17 degrees to 7k rpm in 3rd gear. with the last motors settings.

not finished tuning. got some stuff to check out yet.

thats all for now.

car sounds mean on the dyno though, for sheezy.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

DELICIOUS...and imagine..it's like 2:30am for kevin...

sounds like a solid start!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not gunna make it to the show  I hope you having a great night and have a great weekend! :beer:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

You guys planning to run more timing on this one? 17deg with e85 is super conservative.

Good luck guys :beer:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

04 GLI Luva said:


> You guys planning to run more timing on this one? 17deg with e85 is super conservative.
> 
> Good luck guys :beer:


Just cuz it's e85 doesn't mean timing can automatically be jacked way up. Air temp and fueling need to be in check. 17* is a great starting point for say 11.8/1. No if we are talking 11.0/1 I'd say sure more timing is in order but...they'll get it  

Cheers buddy, your off to a great start :beer:


----------



## denimboy (Jul 7, 2009)

Richard_Cranium said:


>


man that sounds like an airplane ready for lift-off!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

outfuknstanding


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

denimboy said:


> man that sounds like an airplane ready for lift-off!


That *IS* what happened to his first few motors


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Big day tomorrow, Aaron. Wish I could be there, buddy. Is Pete gonna be there? I understand he's in the area. Should be a good time. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

inivid said:


> Big day tomorrow, Aaron. Wish I could be there, buddy. Is Pete gonna be there? I understand he's in the area. Should be a good time. :beer: :thumbup:




big day for show. i am not running.

Pete and Dave are here already....

my car is gonna be in their booth area.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

:thumbup:
watching this..
good luck guys
looks very nice so far


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks Bill..... hows that hardware holding up?

and soooo. even though we chose not to run today, i kicked it with Pete and Dave all day pretty much at the show, Pacific Waterlands. had a decent time too. its hard to be in the environment and not partake....

we chatted about some future ideas, and some other stuff.

and saw a lot of people from here, too.

yes, its a bummer we decided not to run the car today, but its for the better i assure you all.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Richard_Cranium said:


> thanks Bill..... hows that hardware holding up?
> 
> and soooo. even though we chose not to run today, i kicked it with Pete and Dave all day pretty much at the show, Pacific Waterlands. had a decent time too. its hard to be in the environment and not partake....
> 
> ...


hardware is on my shelf.. not had time to rebuild my motor yet, too busy on customer cars etc... doh!
makign eveyrone else's cars faster whilst mine sits on the ramp dusty and neglected.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ...and imagine..it's like 2:30am for kevin..


He's just hittin' his stride at that time of the night!


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

Aaron the car looked fast just sitting in the booth. i would have loved to seen it run but like we had talked its not a job and you want to keep it that way. for you to even take the car to a dragstrip knowing you cant run was a very standup thing to do for your sponsors very cool of you. anybody who has a love of drag racing like this guy does can relate:beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

badger5 said:


> hardware is on my shelf.. not had time to rebuild my motor yet, too busy on customer cars etc... doh!
> makign eveyrone else's cars faster whilst mine sits on the ramp dusty and neglected.


i know the feeling ...


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

read the whole thing, great work.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

please tell me that fan is'nt the dyno cooling fan!


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

f'in awesome! could you explain the oil pan setup...?


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

whats the question about the pan? i know a little about the setup, maybe i can help LOL.

the OEM return port was welded shut.

 the fittings that are on there are to protect the welded on bungs of the pan, they are not there for anything else.

the rear one is the return for the catch can. it has never returned anything.

the front one is the turbo drain. it returns alot.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

just the reasoning is all i was looking for.


----------



## dub tek (Mar 2, 2008)

Richard_Cranium said:


>



Do you have the OIL SQUIRTER SIDE of this same picture?

Im having fitment issues with a mahle kit
I see your squirters are bolted direct to block (how it should be)

If you can help out 
Im looking into different piston machining options 
OR different pistons all together 
Cause mine dont fit


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

who did all your head work?


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

so sick you make it look easy


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

this thing has a few changes to it.

now runs an Autronic CDI 500r and Bosch Motorsports coil instead of coilpacks.

it runs E98 now instead of E85.

it has twice the intercooler it did before, and >twice the pump.

it runs a billet S400sx 67mm turbo instead of a cast 63mm, with a 1.25 hotside divided T4

dyno'd at 759 AWHP and 554 wtq @ 38 psi.

and it ran 9.55 @ 151 a few days ago.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


>


 thats very cool. 
good work.. :thumbup: 

Quick Q.. What would be quicker do you think, 4wd vs rwd in same kind of power in both down the 1/4?


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

badger5 said:


> thats very cool.
> good work.. :thumbup:
> 
> Quick Q.. What would be quicker do you think, 4wd vs rwd in same kind of power in both down the 1/4?


 i could test it and see, all i have to do is pull the front axles, and put cv stubs in the front hubs  

i think AWD, its got more traction and pulls from all 4 corners. RWD would need some reconfiguring to the suspension as it sits now i would think.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


> i could test it and see, all i have to do is pull the front axles, and put cv stubs in the front hubs
> 
> i think AWD, its got more traction and pulls from all 4 corners. RWD would need some reconfiguring to the suspension as it sits now i would think.


 does yours not run a torsen centre diff? 
thinking about weight transfer vs launch etc.. 
I am helping a friend build a front engined rwd 1.8t drag car you see. (ford pop) which is very light around 500kg currently (unfinished so will get a little heavier)


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Bill, it did have a Torsen originally. it has been welded solid no more torque sensing ability. 

also, the rear is permanently locked and the front is a Wavetrac LSD. 

and the weight transfer issue would be what required rework of the suspension. this is what i get now.... and its a rush with a calculated 0-60mph in 1.8 seconds. i will run the v-box this weekend to get official data on things like 0-60, 60-90, 60-130, G's on launch, etc 

weight is ~1600 front and ~1000 rear, no driver full fluids.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> and its a rush with a calculated 0-60mph in 1.8 seconds. i will run the v-box this weekend to get official data on things like 0-60, 60-90, 60-130, *G's on launch*, etc


 900000000000000000000


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

watching this :thumbup:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, in for this :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

wow, this was old.... forgot about this one. update: the motor is still doing fine. once it spun >12k rpm though. still a small port head, too.

i did do some logging with the V-box.

0-60 in 2.3 sec
60-130 in 4.9 sec

9.34 @ 153 mph. 1.400 60'. turned up the boost a lil and gave it another degree in 3rd and 4th, from 7500 rpm to 10k. i try to shift around 8800 but it usually ends up 91-9200.

this was >2 yrs ago thread, but thanks for looking at it~!! car is totally changed now  shaved engine bay and full wire tuck haha.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ready for 2013!


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Seeing builds like this inspires me for when I build up the O6A ... If I could snag an ALH crank, get the IE 2.1l stroker kit, that's be a pretty solid bottom end to build up


----------

